# Australian Wildlife Photos



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Here y go!

Kangaroos










Goanna










Echidna










Sulfur Crested Cockatoo










Black Swans










Wallaby










Brush tail possum










Seagull










Tasmanian Devil










Stick insect










Ostriches - although these are farmed ones we also get wild ones, farmed and wild emus too, which are pretty similar




























Kookaburra










Magpie - I raised this guy from a fledgling - he came out of the nest too early and his parents abandoned him (thats my mum holding him).










Different kookaburra










Koala




























Another roo


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep all those things I forgot!

You forgot the wild camels 









And we get foxes and rabbits lurking around everywhere

















And Bilbies! Only ever seen in captivity but they are so coool!








I have a cute bilby fridge magnet with magnets in its feet and hands I bought from the easter show a few years ago.. Raising money or the bilby foundation 

And Spotted Quolls 









And lyrebirds :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keren...thank you....  :thumbup: :leap: 

Kangaroos...wow you get to see them all the time ..I would like to see them in person
but I know I wouldn't want to live with them.....LOL :wink: 

Goanna .....are they part of the monitor family?

Echidna..... looks like our porcupine...but ours is beakless ..LOL

Sulfur Crested Cockatoo how pretty ...is it your pet?   

Black Swans...that is funny ....ours are white... :shrug: 

Wallaby...I bet they are related to the roo? They are like the miniature version...

Brush tail possum...your possum is alot cuter than ours... :thumbup: 

Seagull ..our seagull's look like yours do...

Stick insect ....I can only imagine by there name ...they must live up to it? LOL :shocked: 

Tasmanian Devil...I hear they are really mean? :shocked: 

Ostriches .... we have the emu's here ...people can't even give them away now...  

Kookaburra ...that is a pretty bird  

Magpie...now that magpie is cute....

kookaburra...poor little bird.... it looks likes it's head.... is to big for it's body.. :worried: 

Koala ...that one is my favorite....so cute.....  looking pretty relaxed in that tree...
Do they ever fall out of them.... when they sleep...LOL :greengrin: 


Another roo...now that one is real relaxed..in the back end ...but it's like ...should I run... in the front....such a cute pest..

Thank you so much keren... for sharing all those wonderful pics...they are the most neatest pics....ever ...I extremely enjoyed them..... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alyssa ...thank you so much for sharing those pics... :leap:  ...I really truely loved seeing them...they are some of the neatest pics.......

wild camels ...those are cool animals....but they can sure put up with hot weather..LOL  

foxes and rabbits ...we have them here as well ...and they look exactly like those...  

Bilbies!...oh how cute...It looks like a cross of a walabe and a mouse..Oh I want one...  

Spotted Quolls ...that is cute to...cute little face... and love the spots...  

lyrebirds...what an interesting bird....looks like their tail.. is looking down at them...LOL :ROFL: 

snakeshow.net ....that site has some interesting topics.... :thumbup:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> Keren...thank you....  :thumbup: :leap:
> 
> Kangaroos...wow you get to see them all the time ..I would like to see them in person
> but I know I wouldn't want to live with them.....LOL :wink:
> ...


You are welcome!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That was so neat to see all those pictures Keren and Alyssa. Thanks for sharing!! Australia definitely sounds like an awesome place to be!  My brother badly wants to go there and swim in the coral reefs. He's hoping to go in a couple years. 

Did you take some of those pics yourself?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i didnt take any i just quickly found them on google lol
I do have wildlife pictures on my mums PC but i keep forgetting to fetch them :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh --Alyssa...We would love to see them ...please ..please...please... :leap: :leap:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ok ok Lol I will resize and upload right now and they will be up in another topic in a few minutes


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are so cool!
Keren or Alyssa, you should send me a Cockatoo, I've always wanted one, the ones over here are usually $600-$1000 ='(

If you find a baby one, and 'domesticate' it for me? Lol.


I looked Galah up on google, they are very pretty too, never heard of a Galah before though.

I really like the Koala.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Amos, its funny that you said that, cos I always wanted a galah and in the pet shops they are over $250, so instead I just figured I would catch a fledgling. Well, my galah (named Floyd cos he's pink, of course) was a fledgling when I got him and he had been hit by a car out the front of my house. 

Funny all this talk about wildlife, tonight I bowled over a roo for the freezer and a rabbit for the cats. Yum!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures both of you. They are just beautiful.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amos and keren .....to funny....LOL :ROFL:


----------

